# My New 2010 Toyota Tundra With My New 7.5' Fisher



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I picked up my new 7.5' Fisher plow today that I put on my new 2010 Toyota Tundra. This is my first electric/hydrolic plow and I think I'm going to like it. I got the Fish Stick Controler for it. The truck holds the plow very well. I can't wait until I can use it.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

*Some More Pictures*


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

You need to get some new rims and tires for that bad boy and it will be looking reeaaaaalllll good


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

thesnowman269;957067 said:


> You need to get some new rims and tires for that bad boy and it will be looking reeaaaaalllll good


I think I'm going to keep the same rims but I'm definatly going to get some new tires. I think I'm going to get the General Graber AT2 tires.


----------



## plowmaster07 (Feb 1, 2009)

Very nice looking plow set up! Now it's time for the light bar. lol


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

plowmaster07;957077 said:


> Very nice looking plow set up! Now it's time for the light bar. lol


I'm getting a head ake rack and I'm going to put a strobe and 2 back up lights on it.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

I like the rims. Is that headgear smaller than that of a bigger blade? It looks like it.

Looks very good Mercer.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

SuperdutyShane;957095 said:


> I like the rims. Is that headgear smaller than that of a bigger blade? It looks like it.
> 
> Looks very good Mercer.


Thanks. The head gear is smaller, but it has the same hydralic system as the HD.


----------



## duramax-king (Oct 29, 2009)

does the plow cover the wheels when angled?


----------



## show-n-go (Feb 5, 2009)

They make chrome covers to go over those wheels. Gives it a little different look. I'll see if we have one at work that i can take a pic of.

Nice looking combo..


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

mercer_me;957072 said:


> I think I'm going to keep the same rims but I'm definatly going to get some new tires. I think I'm going to get the General Graber AT2 tires.


I ran those tires for a season. I hated them in the snow. They didn't last very long either.



duramax-king;957146 said:


> does the plow cover the wheels when angled?


It should. It's a 7 1/2 footer.


----------



## bacwudzme (Sep 13, 2009)

Very nice!!! X2 on the tires (rubber) but you already know! Nice looking setup.


----------



## ColumbiaLand (Sep 1, 2008)

nice smaller setup


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

I think those rims look horrible but thats just my opinion. The rest of the truck looks very nice though


----------



## salt dogg (Nov 15, 2008)

nice setup truck looks nice. Now you can make some money and upgrade all that other stuff mentioned in the off season. i have seen that same setup in action you will love it and have no problem moving what you need.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

thesnowman269;957189 said:


> I think those rims look horrible but thats just my opinion. The rest of the truck looks very nice though


I think they look good. But I do value your opinion. If you think those rims are ugly take a look at these.


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

Hah wow that hurts to even look at those


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

thesnowman269;957342 said:


> Hah wow that hurts to even look at those


Ya, tell me about it. HAHA


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

looks good your plow lights aren't much higher than your truck lights do you have ny troubles at night?

i have a set general grabbers on my pickup and i love them, they are wearing just as good as my michelins and i have never had any traction troubles. either my trucks a tank or i got a good set of tires :laughing:


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Looks nice. The green and yellow go well together.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

sno commander;957355 said:


> looks good your plow lights aren't much higher than your truck lights do you have ny troubles at night?


I haven't drove it at night with the plow on yet. But I don't think I will have any troubles with it.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

Looks good I was looking to get the SD on mine but they convinced me on the HT I don't regret it.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Stik208;957482 said:


> Looks good I was looking to get the SD on mine but they convinced me on the HT I don't regret it.


I'm glad your HT is working good for you. The dealer I went to toled me the SD is alot more heavy duty than the HT. But I bet they are about the same quality.


----------



## Spudman (Dec 31, 2008)

Mercer_me, your truck looks great with the new plow. I actually saw it this afternoon. I hauled corn to Blue Seal Feeds in Augusta, down Rt. 201/100, and saw the truck and plow sitting outside Trailside Performance in Winslow; around 2:30 pm or so. A decent leveling kit and some new tires will really set off the truck.

Now if this calm weather pattern would break and we can get some snow, you can show us some action pics!


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

Wow, that looks great. Im more of a chevy/ boss or western, but that truck looks pretty dam nice. And im not giving you crap for it being foreign, as far as i know it is made in the US... Im not positive. I think that will be a great money maker. Best of luck yo you and your business...

Edit.... And i think the rims look fine, like you said they could be worse... You just dropped a lot of money into a brand new truck and plow, i wouldnt go drop a ton on rims... Like you said some nice tires and you will be good to go...


----------



## SnowPro93 (Oct 25, 2006)

Nice plow mercer! Also if you ever wanted to buy a bigger setup like an HD it should hook right up without a problem. I don't know if the push plate width is less than that of an HD or not...


----------



## andcon83 (Dec 10, 2005)

Spudman;957691 said:


> Now if this calm weather pattern would break and we can get some snow, you can show us some action pics!


Snow??? What is that??? Just saw Panic Manix and he said nothing through the weekend:crying:

Oh...nice looking plow. Do I see a hint of snow on the cutting edge??


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

nom thats frozen dog pee


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

andcon83;958064 said:


> Snow??? What is that??? Just saw Panic Manix and he said nothing through the weekend:crying:
> 
> Oh...nice looking plow. Do I see a hint of snow on the cutting edge??


Panic Manix - that's funny.

I think Chisholm and LoPresti are the worst for making a blizzard out of a clipper...


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Spudman;957691 said:


> Mercer_me, your truck looks great with the new plow. I actually saw it this afternoon. I hauled corn to Blue Seal Feeds in Augusta, down Rt. 201/100, and saw the truck and plow sitting outside Trailside Performance in Winslow; around 2:30 pm or so. A decent leveling kit and some new tires will really set off the truck.
> 
> Now if this calm weather pattern would break and we can get some snow, you can show us some action pics!


Thanks for the compliment. Once we get some snow I will post some action pics and maybe a video. I just checked the weather and there is a storm comming on Monday, but they said it looks like it's going to go out to sea and miss us. :crying: Hopefully it won't and it will go rite up the middle of Maine.


----------



## BKFC255 (Nov 2, 2007)

If you get the general grabber at2's get the E rated tires. I should have for the extra 15 or 20 dollars a tire it was. When I put a ton of pellests in the back they bulge a little to much for me seem to have more flex to them.


----------



## cleansweep007 (Oct 21, 2008)

Looks great mercer ! I am sure that will handle the jobs you have in mind perfectly !!!


----------



## plowmaster07 (Feb 1, 2009)

mercer_me;958695 said:


> Thanks for the compliment. Once we get some snow I will post some action pics and maybe a video. I just checked the weather and there is a storm comming on Monday, but they said it looks like it's going to go out to sea and miss us. :crying: *Hopefully it won't and it will go rite up the middle of Maine.*


Please let it stop in and see northern mass first! 

Thanks! lol


----------



## FisherVMan (Jan 5, 2010)

Hey Mercer 
That is one very sharp looking outfit ........................ SWEET.
Classy truck and I love that new grill in that Toyota.............. Good luck with it.


----------



## andcon83 (Dec 10, 2005)

Hasn't stuck on full throttle yet has it mercer?? Plow like hell right on the floor!!


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

andcon83;982074 said:


> Hasn't stuck on full throttle yet has it mercer?? Plow like hell right on the floor!!


I have to bring it in to the dealer when they get the new pedals in. But they mite not have to replace it becouse Toyota uses 3 diferent pedals styles and only 1 of the styles is sticking.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

How's the SD holding up?


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Stik208;983174 said:


> How's the SD holding up?


It's holding up great. I realy like it. How do you like your HT? I looked into the Fisher HT a little bit, but the dealer toled me the SD is alot better plow than the HT and I don't know anyone that ownes a HT so I bought the SD.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

Its good, scrapes good, mounts easy, its filthy, and I need to work on the chattering. Only real complaints are the chattering and the headgear sits out a bit far from the grill but not as bad as a Jeep.


----------



## tiaquessa (Jan 24, 2010)

Uh, Mercer me- I was looking at your pics. Is that the WHOLE truck that's underwater. Holy Crap!!


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey mercer- have you had a chance to see how the MPG's are on that new 4.6? Very interested, I was a fan of the 4.7 5speed auto they used before, but this new 4.6 6 speed seems like a nice setup.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

tiaquessa;984199 said:


> Uh, Mercer me- I was looking at your pics. Is that the WHOLE truck that's underwater. Holy Crap!!


No my Tundra is not the truck that's under water. The truck that is under water is a Chevy 2500HD.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

plowguy43;984208 said:


> Hey mercer- have you had a chance to see how the MPG's are on that new 4.6? Very interested, I was a fan of the 4.7 5speed auto they used before, but this new 4.6 6 speed seems like a nice setup.


I have not checked the milage yet, but the sticker said it gets 14 city and 17 highway.


----------



## NSDOT (Jan 23, 2009)

Nice looking rig....ultra dependable!


----------



## EFI (Mar 18, 2007)

NSDOT;984321 said:


> Nice looking rig....ultra dependable!


Skied at Smokey before .....


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

mercer_me;984296 said:


> I have not checked the milage yet, but the sticker said it gets 14 city and 17 highway.


If you think of it, next time you fill up reset the trip, and tell us how many miles you get per tank- I'd be interested to know!


----------



## sld92e_23 (Jul 2, 2008)

Very nice indeed 



mercer_me;957061 said:


> I picked up my new 7.5' Fisher plow today that I put on my new 2010 Toyota Tundra. This is my first electric/hydrolic plow and I think I'm going to like it. I got the Fish Stick Controler for it. The truck holds the plow very well. I can't wait until I can use it.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

plowguy43;984366 said:


> If you think of it, next time you fill up reset the trip, and tell us how many miles you get per tank- I'd be interested to know!


It gets between 15 to 20 mpg. I can get 20 mpg all day long on the interstate. With the plow on the millege gos down alot. But that is to be expected.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

sld92e_23;1146840 said:


> Very nice indeed


Thank you. You should post some pics of your Tundra.


----------



## tiaquessa (Jan 24, 2010)

Mercer- How is that cutting edge holding up for you. I once had a Fisher SD on my Bronco 2, and ended up switching it out for a steel one. The extra weight actually helped keep the blade down.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

tiaquessa;1146896 said:


> Mercer- How is that cutting edge holding up for you. I once had a Fisher SD on my Bronco 2, and ended up switching it out for a steel one. The extra weight actually helped keep the blade down.


I have only powed to storms with it so far. I can already se wear. Next cutting edge is definatly going to be steel.


----------



## i <3 fisher mm2 (Apr 15, 2011)

*mercer _ me*

do you have a youtube channel because i am derbykidd 75 on youtube i think i am subscribed to you


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

i <3 fisher mm2;1278699 said:


> do you have a youtube channel because i am derbykidd 75 on youtube i think i am subscribed to you


Yes, I have a You Tube channel. It's 11charlesw http://www.youtube.com/user/11charlesw?feature=mhum


----------



## plowmaster07 (Feb 1, 2009)

Hey so how's the Tundra working out for you with all the plowing? Think you'll do anything different before next plowing season? Any problems with the front end?


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

plowmaster07;1295739 said:


> Hey so how's the Tundra working out for you with all the plowing? Think you'll do anything different before next plowing season? Any problems with the front end?


I have plowed with the Tundra for two seasons now and it has plowed great. There hasn't been any front end issues. Besides new tires there won't be any changes done to it. I wish I had got the 7.5' Fisher HD instead of the SD. But, the SD is still a great plow but, I wish I had a plow that was a little heavier at times. The Tundra is a great truck to plow with and I'm very happy with it.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

mercer_me;1295742 said:


> I have plowed with the Tundra for two seasons now and it has plowed great. There hasn't been any front end issues. Besides new tires there won't be any changes done to it. I wish I had got the 7.5' Fisher HD instead of the SD. But, the SD is still a great plow but, I wish I had a plow that was a little heavier at times. The Tundra is a great truck to plow with and I'm very happy with it.


You might not be as happy if you had the HD. The few times you wish you had a heavier plow you would probably wish you had a heavier truck. Part of why you are happy with your combo is it's balance. The HD would have been harder on the truck, required more ballast and had a over all much greater strain on the truck carrying a extra load you normally don't need

.


mercer_me;1295742 said:


> I wish I had a plow that was a little heavier *at times*.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

basher;1295747 said:


> You might not be as happy if you had the HD. The few times you wish you had a heavier plow you would probably wish you had a heavier truck. Part of why you are happy with your combo is it's balance. The HD would have been harder on the truck, required more ballast and had a over all much greater strain on the truck carrying a extra load you normally don't need.


That's true. But, there are people that have 7.5' Xblades and 7.5' Boss V plows on Tundras and they handle them fine. If I was to to it again I wouldn't think twice about what plow I would get, it would be a 7.5' HD.


----------



## plowmaster07 (Feb 1, 2009)

mercer_me;1295749 said:


> That's true. But, there are people that have 7.5' Xblades and 7.5' Boss V plows on Tundras and they handle them fine. If I was to to it again I wouldn't think twice about what plow I would get, it would be a 7.5' HD.


Interesting points. The only down side I could see to having a heavier plow is the more wear on the front end.

With the want for a heavier plow, what are you trying to accomplish? As in, better back dragging, better cutting with packed down snow? etc. I'd kinda be tempted to put the 7'5" x blade on the Tundra (when I get one) but dunno yet.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

plowmaster07;1295758 said:


> Interesting points. The only down side I could see to having a heavier plow is the more wear on the front end.
> 
> With the want for a heavier plow, what are you trying to accomplish? As in, better back dragging, better cutting with packed down snow? etc. I'd kinda be tempted to put the 7'5" x blade on the Tundra (when I get one) but dunno yet.


I want a heavier plow becouse it will scrape better. I also want a HD becouse it's 3" taller than the SD.


----------



## Spucel (Feb 6, 2011)

Hey bro,

Thanks for commenting on the other thread. I love your set up...that green looks real sharp. I have a 2010 Tundra 5.7 V8 with an approx 3inch lift on the front from Bilstein 5100's. Im so confused on what to put on my truck...Im going to go with either a Western or Boss. 

I was told that I can only put a HTS or Sport Series on my truck due to the weight. If thats true than Im cool with that but I want a little bit of a better plow on there. Im happy with a Midweight or a standard duty boss. Can the truck handle the heavier plow on it? 

I talked to a install place today and the guy said he wouldnt touch my truck due to the new shocks on it and I ruined it for a plow. I called BS and said I highly doubt that is true. I put the new shocks on to help with the squatting on the front. So whats your thoughts on all of this???

Thanks
Scott


----------



## Spucel (Feb 6, 2011)

Heres my truck

Hey bro,

Thanks for commenting on the other thread. I love your set up...that green looks real sharp. I have a 2010 Tundra 5.7 V8 with an approx 3inch lift on the front from Bilstein 5100's. Im so confused on what to put on my truck...Im going to go with either a Western or Boss.

I was told that I can only put a HTS or Sport Series on my truck due to the weight. If thats true than Im cool with that but I want a little bit of a better plow on there. Im happy with a Midweight or a standard duty boss. Can the truck handle the heavier plow on it?

I talked to a install place today and the guy said he wouldnt touch my truck due to the new shocks on it and I ruined it for a plow. I called BS and said I highly doubt that is true. I put the new shocks on to help with the squatting on the front. So whats your thoughts on all of this???

Thanks
Scott


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Spucel;1303064 said:


> Hey bro,
> 
> Thanks for commenting on the other thread. I love your set up...that green looks real sharp. I have a 2010 Tundra 5.7 V8 with an approx 3inch lift on the front from Bilstein 5100's. Im so confused on what to put on my truck...Im going to go with either a Western or Boss.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I realy like the Tundra and I love the color.

You should beable to put a Midweight or Standard Duty on your Tundra. It will handle it fine, the Tundras can handle plows very well. I would think the new shocks would be better for plowing. Maybe you should talk to a different dealer.


----------



## Spucel (Feb 6, 2011)

:bluebouncOrdered up a Midweight for the truck...getting it installed Friday!:bluebounc


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

are fisher homesteaders crap? im thinking about getting rid of of my trucks since they dont get used now and getting a tacoma. boss dosent make a plow for them the western looks like its off a craftsman tractor and obviously i wouldnt even consider meyers. it seems my remaining options would be snoway fisher or snowdogg but i cant remember the last time i saw a fisher around here that makes me think theyd maybe be a problem to get parts for?


----------



## s. donato (Dec 9, 2010)

Spucel, 

I have a midweight on my Dakota and love the plow. i did a ton of work to my truck to handle it, but it was the biggest recommended plow by western so i went for it. I also plan on probably be getting a tundra in the future as a backup plow truck - it will be my everyday work truck in the off season.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

randomb0b123;1307568 said:


> are fisher homesteaders crap? im thinking about getting rid of of my trucks since they dont get used now and getting a tacoma. boss dosent make a plow for them the western looks like its off a craftsman tractor and obviously i wouldnt even consider meyers. it seems my remaining options would be snoway fisher or snowdogg but i cant remember the last time i saw a fisher around here that makes me think theyd maybe be a problem to get parts for?


I personaly wouldn't buy a Fisher Homesteader becouse they are so light duty. If I had a Tacoma I would put a Snow Dogg MD on it or try to get a Fisher dealer to put a 6'9" SD on it.


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

ya didnt look too hot in the pics i wasnt impressed i forgot to check blizzards


----------

